# ISO Fresh Tomato Salsa Variations



## larry_stewart (Aug 9, 2016)

Its that time of the year, 'The Perfect Storm' , where my tomatoes, peppers, onion and garlic are all harvestable or have been harvested and curing already.

Looking forward to making some fresh salsa.  Ive made it in the past, but am looking for some variations or additional ingredients to add to mix things up a bit.

Most the recipes I've seen ,including what Ive done in the past, include tomatoes, peppers, onions, Cilantro, lime juice, salt, sometimes garlic, and jalepeno for heat.
Each recipe varies slightly in proportions, but all about the same.
Mix, let sit a bit, then enjoy.  .

Any other suggestions or variations, still using the ingredients I have, but maybe just to change things up a bit?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2016)

Corn and black beans are a nice addition to salsa.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2016)

Habanero and pineapple added to the usual suspects.  With a lot of lime juice


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2016)

Roast the ingredients, then blend.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2016)

You can also add avocado.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Roast the ingredients, then blend.


 

I was just going to suggest that! 

I blacken the onion, pepper, jalapeno and garlic in a hot cast iron skillet.  Also some but not all of the tomato sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I was just going to suggest that!
> 
> I blacken the onion, pepper, jalapeno and garlic in a hot cast iron skillet.  Also some but not all of the tomato sometimes.



I do it under the broiler because I'm lazy


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2016)

Jicama and cactus (prickly) pear are good salsa ingredients. You could add chipotle or pequins instead of habanero, serrano or japs. Tomatillos add a good tang. Nopales would work also.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mango adds a nice touch. Cucumber as well, seed the cucumber and do a fine chop. A wee pinch of ground cloves also adds a bit of zing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mango and chipotle (no tomato), tomatillo and lime (no red ingredients, avocado as a thickener), peach and chipotle (no tomato)


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2016)

I also freeze roasted salsa and use it during the winter as a simmer sauce for chicken and pork. You could do that with potatoes or portobello mushrooms and serve over rice or potatoes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 9, 2016)

Here are some sites that offer regional salsa recipes.  Enjoy.

https://parrillatour.com/recipe-for-salsa-criolla-a-traditional-argentine-sauce/

http://www.lafujimama.com/2013/06/chilean-pebre/

http://southamericanfood.about.com/od/saladssidedishes/r/peanutsauce.htm

Salsa De Aji Picante - Colombian Hot Pepper Salsa

After looking at these different recipes, I find that they are more alike than different.  They all use similar ingredients, and all are considered classics in their region.

My salsa has been posted before, and is very, very hot.  If anyone wants it, I'm happy to share.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My salsa has been posted before, and is very, very hot.  If anyone wants it, I'm happy to share.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief, my hair is curly enough...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 10, 2016)

If you have vine ripe tomaters now,  make tabbouleh.   You can hide chopped zucchini  in  it too, if you have lots.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> If you have vine ripe tomaters now,  make tabbouleh.   You can hide chopped zucchini  in  it too, if you have lots.



I am making tabbouleh with carrot tops and fresh basil tomorrow. Don't know if the elders will like it, but I'm all in. I sneak nutritional yeast in whenever I can to whatever I can to up the vit B12 in the elders' diets.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 10, 2016)

tabbouleh  is another one of my ' go to ' summer recipes.
Along with pasta with tomato and basil

when I have either of those , i know its summer time.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 11, 2016)

I have three separate ideas, one is kind of nuts, one uses nuts, and one is crazy.

First off, use a stove top smoker with the peppers. I like to pre-roast the chillis with this darn thing. Smoke all the peppers whole, then add the tomatoes and vinegar and other stuff.

Cameron's Stovetop Smoker - BedBathandBeyond.com

Second, add cashews. I know I am getting crazier here, but it does work Pulverize the heck out of them, mix them with tomato paste, and work it in. 

Now we get to crazy, you were warned. Foraged greens. Dandilions blackberry greens and ramps. These are bitter on general principal, as they don't like to be eaten by deer and livestock, but when combined with tomatoes, and you might sometimes add a tbsp of honey or maple, can taste nice. 

Ill advised, nuts and crazy, I do deliver what I promise.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I am making tabbouleh with carrot tops and fresh basil tomorrow. Don't know if the elders will like it, but I'm all in. I sneak nutritional yeast in whenever I can to whatever I can to up the vit B12 in the elders' diets.



Didn't get to that today. Forgot the INR unit was being delivered and oops, I lent my parents' food processor to one of the aides so she could do her bread and butter pickles in a fraction of the time. She hasn't brought it back, yet. I could do it all by hand, but decided to clean the closets today since one of the aides was here to be trained on the INR unit and needs the extra hours. Maybe tomorrow if said FP comes back when the aide comes at 9:30 a.m.


----------

